# Several FOTDs! A Few Smokey Looks!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are a few smoked looks I've done in the past week or so!!
The third look is of my best friend Stacy who was staying for a week. =D
Enjoy!!











Face
St Ives Moisturizer with Collagen
Prep + Prime Face
Select Tint SPF15
Studio Fix Fluid SPF15
Studio Tech
NYC Translucent Powder
Milani Even-Tone Foundation Powder
Blushbaby Powder Blush
Shimpagne Mineralize Skinfinish

Eyes
Bare Canvas Paint
Shroom Eyeshadow
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Nylon Eyehshadow
Smolder Eye Khol Pencil
Prep + Prime Lash
Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow(for brows)

Lips
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Style It Up Lipstick
Pas-De-Deux Lipglass

For this look, at first I was wearing a look very similar to the first look. Then I was bored, so at work at MAC I had my friend Lucy add some greens into it. =)













Face
St Ives Moisturizer with Collagen
Prep + Prime Face
Select Tint SPF15
Studio Fix Fluid SPF15
Studio Fix Powder Foundation
Margin Powder Blush
Refined Deeper Bronze Bronzer

Eyes
Bare Canvas Paint
Shroom Eyeshadow
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Nylon Eyehshadow
Gorgeous Gold (added over Shroom, by Lucy)
Humid Eyeshadow (added over Black Tied, by Lucy)
Smolder Eye Khol Pencil
Prep + Prime Lash
Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Fibre Rich Lash Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow(for brows)

Lips
Honeylove Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass














Face
St Ives Moisturizer with Collagen
Select Tint SPF15
Studio Fix Fluid SPF15
NYC Translucent Powder
Blushbaby Blush Powder

Eyes
Blacktrack Fluidline (as base)
(maybe?) NARS super silvery pretty creamy eyeshadow
Silver Ring Eyeshadow
Knight Divine Eyeshadow
Black Tied Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Blacktrack Fluidline (as liner)
Andrea Modlash False Lashes

Lips
Myth Lipstick
Pas-De-Deux Lipglass


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

You look fabulous! Your eyes are gorgeous, they have such a beautiful shape!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2007)

Soooooo beautiful!  You are so talented!  Will you come over and do my makeup????!?!?


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 21, 2007)

*What gorgeous looks! I love the 2nd one the most. Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 21, 2007)

You are so beautiful!!! Every pic I've seen of you and your work just blows me away... thanks for the FOTD's


----------



## aeryss (Jul 21, 2007)

i especially love the green with your eyes, and her look fits her eyecolor so well too - great work.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 21, 2007)

I was so happy when i saw that you posted FOTDs!!! You are so talented and goregous!! As always... beautiful work!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I was so happy when i saw that you posted FOTDs!!! You are so talented and goregous!! As always... beautiful work!!!_

 
Aww thank you so much!! And thanks everybody else as well!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 21, 2007)

Please...come...do...my...makeup...NOW!!! I love your work


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2007)

u are FABULOUS! the end.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job. I really like all of them. and you look so good in these fotds.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 21, 2007)

I LOVE YOUR SHIRT!!! great movie!!
of course your makeup is looking fierce!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

you do such a great job on your and your friend's makeup!!!! gosh, i would love to have such great cheekbones


----------



## entipy (Jul 21, 2007)

Your blush is PERFECT! I love that second look, and your friend looks super hot with those smoky eyes!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

damn ur gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jul 21, 2007)

You should post more!! And do a tutorial!!!! Please??


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 21, 2007)

oooo niceeee


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 21, 2007)

Your skills are amazing!!!!!
And I really need to start wearing fake lashes daily, they're HOT!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome as always!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 21, 2007)

_*Absolutely gorgeous*_!!  I think you should post more often.  ;D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Ohh, hot!


----------



## nyrak (Jul 22, 2007)

This is so gorgeous - and where did you get that awesome 'Faster Pussycat' T shirt?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the hair in the first one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nyrak* 

 
_This is so gorgeous - and where did you get that awesome 'Faster Pussycat' T shirt?_

 
I LOVEEEEEE Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! I got it at a horror/cult movie convention. I also have another one which is awesome too. =)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jul 23, 2007)

omg you are absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












i would go ahead n try your looks but im sure it wont even look half as good...


----------



## Simi (Jul 23, 2007)

I like your's all pictures. You are very talented. Your eyes are very pretty. Always wait to see your new look. You are my one of favorite on specktra.....


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 24, 2007)

Bunny Your work is stunning 
I love how flawless your skin always looks 
I know your busy but a tutorial would be greatly appreciated
I love love your makeup


----------



## verdge (Jul 24, 2007)

G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!!!


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 24, 2007)

love it! your make-up looks very polished.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you, you guys. =DDDDDD


----------



## delovely (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful looks! Your m/u brings out your elegant features so well!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh my - you are too good! Fabulous!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2007)

Great looks, love the firts one.


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 5, 2007)

you are purely amazing!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

omg!! i love all of them... HOTT


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank youz!!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Very hot!!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow these look so amazing, ahh i'm a little jealous =)


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG, your eyes are to die for...I'm so jealous.  Your friend looks adorable,great job


----------



## frocher (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the green look on you.  Both you and your friend look fantastic.


----------

